# [solved] both networkmanager & wicd not working.

## HerrSchafer

Hello guys!

After a standard install (xfce), I must choose some program to manage wifi, bluetooth at my laptop. My first choice was wicd and I have followed what wiki says and have deleted net.eno1 (my interface isn't eth0 and I don't know why) and added wicd into default runlevel. 

It boots, the tray icon appears but wicd crashes when I open it to choose my home wifi.

Second choice, I unmerged wicd and installed networkmanager, following wiki also, and no net at all! Beyond that, no tray icon.

My kernel settings are right for both and for ethernet and wireless cards. I don't want a laptop that only works with a danm blue cable plugged.

I thought about other DE, but I hate kde as much as systemd; I've tried MATE, but no success.

Where do I begin?

----------

## s0ltys

 *HerrSchafer wrote:*   

> It boots, the tray icon appears but wicd crashes when I open it to choose my home wifi. 
> 
> 

 

Try running it in console to see if it outputs any errors when it crashes.

 *HerrSchafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  My first choice was wicd and I have followed what wiki says and have deleted net.eno1 (my interface isn't eth0 and I don't know why)
> 
> 

 

Probably udev predictable (sic) net names. Try adding net.ifnames=0 to your boot line.

 *HerrSchafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Second choice, I unmerged wicd and installed networkmanager, following wiki also, and no net at all! Beyond that, no tray icon.
> 
> 

 

For networkmanager tray icon you need to emerge nm-applet. If you've emerged it try running it in console and see if it crashes.

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *s0ltys wrote:*   

> Try running it in console to see if it outputs any errors when it crashes.

 

Ok, I'll clear the system, emerge it again and try it.

 *s0ltys wrote:*   

> Probably udev predictable (sic) net names. Try adding net.ifnames=0 to your boot line.
> 
> 

 

I really don't care about that weird name LOL

 *s0ltys wrote:*   

> For networkmanager tray icon you need to emerge nm-applet. If you've emerged it try running it in console and see if it crashes.

 

Yeap! I have emerged it too... I've readed that it would only work in gnome, but didn't worked at all.

----------

## HerrSchafer

Well, as networkmanager was already installed into my system it was the first try:

```
chaosdevice anselmo # nm-applet

(nm-applet:1196): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:67:18: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.

(nm-applet:1196): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:67:20: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.

(nm-applet:1196): nm-applet-WARNING **: Failed to initialize D-Bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

chaosdevice anselmo # 

```

Nothing happened, but dbus was already loaded:

```
chaosdevice anselmo # rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                 

               autofs |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                 fuse |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

chaosdevice anselmo # 

```

Versions are:

```
chaosdevice anselmo # emerge -s networkmanager

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : networkmanager ]

[ Applications found : 8 ]

*  net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 0.9.8.8

      Latest version installed: 0.9.8.8

      Size of files: 1,979 kB

      Homepage:      http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

      Description:   Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts

      License:       GPL-2+

chaosdevice anselmo # emerge -s nm-applet

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : nm-applet ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  gnome-extra/nm-applet

      Latest version available: 0.9.8.8

      Latest version installed: 0.9.8.8

      Size of files: 1,194 kB

      Homepage:      http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

      Description:   GNOME applet for NetworkManager

      License:       GPL-2+  

```

Tomorrow I'll remove it and try again wicd (it's almost midnight here...)

Thanks for helping .

----------

## Dachnaz

I had awful problems getting this figured out. I could not for the life of me get plasma-nm to talk to NetworkManager, and wicd was broken, disconnecting after each attempt to join a network.

On my part, I am running systemd... my problem was that I had not re-emerged dbus and/or pam with USE=systemd. You may have a similar issue, but I think for initrc systems the important cog in the machine is going to be consolekit. That's how they connect to each other... May be worth looking into.

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *Dachnaz wrote:*   

> I had awful problems getting this figured out. I could not for the life of me get plasma-nm to talk to NetworkManager, and wicd was broken, disconnecting after each attempt to join a network.
> 
> On my part, I am running systemd... my problem was that I had not re-emerged dbus and/or pam with USE=systemd. You may have a similar issue, but I think for initrc systems the important cog in the machine is going to be consolekit. That's how they connect to each other... May be worth looking into.

 

I'll try to recompile dbus, maybe changing some USE flags. Thanks for sharing.

----------

## HerrSchafer

Nothing!

I have also recompiled my @world without policykit and then without consolekit, but none worked.

What have changed in gentoo? I'm sure that I have used both wicd and nm.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Do you have a rule to allow your user to use net?

On my system, users need to be in a specific group, plugdev. Do you have something like this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Set_up_PolicyKit_permissions

----------

## HerrSchafer

Things is getting worse: a brand new intall stucks at mesa compiling. Gentoo has changed. I don't know what, but I always followed the handbook and always get it done.

When I have xorg-server and xfce installed, I'll try policy rules. Yes, I was into plugdev group.

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo has changed. I don't know what, but I always followed the handbook and always get it done. 

 

Yeah I have to agree. I had to spend a year without gentoo, and finally came back to it a few months ago. The handbook is not enough anymore to get a system up and running. Grub2 efi was a pain. Then there's all that polkit/systemd stuff that's not properly documented. I think that gentoo's view of giving you a choice of what to use as a init system is great, but how to set them up properly should still be part of the handbook. After following the handbook you're under the impression that you've got a functioning system, which isn't the case. I probably wouldn't have gotten my system up without the arch wiki. 

</rant>

----------

## HerrSchafer

There was a missing piece into gentoo's puzzle: linux-firmware; I have emerged it right after handbook finishes its instructions.

Handbook says nothing about it.

----------

